# Johnstown, PA *Awesome* Bi-Color Y F



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Johnstown, PA | Storm


Here's the scoop on this beauty ! I loved her & just had to call, did today & this poor girl is VERY dog aggressvie at this young age.  Was told she will rip up a human to get to another dog. She was a stray & adopted out, new owners did not comply to the spay law (fix her before 6 months) & had to return her. 

They are not rescue friendly & only want to adopt out to 2 counties in PA (see info) They work with finding their dogs the right homes & try not to PTS. Said, in this case will do the same, but if she turns on humans, gets ill, etc, will PTS. 

I told them, sad she is this aggressive at this young age & NEEDS to land in the right hands for sure. Can be worked with.............. I just had to post her here, just in case anyone on board is in the PA area that would consider her. :wub:

Storm is a 9 month old Shepherd mix. She was surrendered to the HSCC because she was too much for her family to handle. Storm is still very much a puppy and needs someone with time and patience to teach her. She is very smart and a quick learner with lots of potential! She knows her commands including sit, lay, and shake! Can you give Storm the family she needs? *This pet is available to qualified residents of Cambria or Somerset Counties of Pennsylvania only. This policy helps us to enforce compliance with Pennsylvania mandatory Spay/Neuter law


*Humane Society of Cambria County*, Johnstown, PA 

814-535-6116
See more pets from Humane Society of Cambria County
For more information, visit Humane Society of Cambria County's Web site.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Have you seen her act aggressively to other dogs? 

It is such a shame... you have to wonder what she has been through to act like that. She is soooo pretty.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you seen her? I'm curious to know if she's truly DA or if it's fear aggression.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

That's what I was wondering too.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Whether it is dog or fear aggression, if she turns on her human in redirected aggression ... that is extremely dangerous. 
I fostered a nine-month old Pyr for six months and continually worked on his aggression. He was food aggressive, aggressive during grooming and nail clipping, had intense fence aggression ... the list goes on. I worked and worked NILIF and the final straw was when he tore my leg up in a redirected aggressive act because he was on leash and decided he wanted to go after G, who at that time was only a six-month-old pup and absolutely no threat. 
The rescue and I decided the best thing for him was to go to Heaven. He stayed with me during his 10-day quarantine, I treated him with the same love I had shown him during his six-months with me and I was right by his side when he went to Heaven. Well, me and two techs as we had to muzzle him to keep him from biting the vet staff. 
It was so sad and my only foster failure in that aspect, but it was also the right call. He was a big, powerful 125-pound boy, and absolutely a danger to society. I look back and thank goodness it was my leg he tore up and not a child's.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow that's sad ebrannan, but I'm sure the right call. I don't have much experience with major aggression. Our rescue Shadow would try to bite (not hard) at you if he got too amped at something (motor of something) & if on lead, would bite at you. Or if you grab at him first if he's acting out. NEVER breaking the skin or hurting, just a mouthy reaction. He used to be bad at the other dogs, if they moved or ran, would bite rear legs. He has came ALONG way with NILF method............ 

I have NOT seen this dog, just going on info I got when I called. I live in another state. 

She is still SO young & just thought, IF GSD savvy person adopted her, she might have a chance & live a happy life............


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I agree ebrannan, if she is redirecting on human's then it is a HUGE problem but I don't tend to take a shelter's word on behavior. I'll take it into consideration but prefer to perform my own evaluation.

My last foster was labeled food aggressive because they did the food test with his very first meal of the streets... the poor thing was 20lbs underweight and starving, no wonder he was pissed that you tried to take his food away. I never once had problems with him and food with myself or Raven in the 4 months he was at my house.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, my leg was blood and holes. Thank goodness my hubby was right there because the pain was so intense I dropped the leash and Darrin jumped right in and grabbed it.
G was in his crate (yes, this happened inside as I was taking the Pyr outside to go potty) and was like; What's up, what is all the hub bub about! Wanna play!
I couldn't trust the Pyr to amble through the house after dinner and go out. He was a handful. Once he was done eating, even though I made him work for breakfast and dinner, I would have to remove him from the area so I could pick up his bowl.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jamie - Wasn't that the same foster that decided he wasn't going to eat at all and left his food because it wasn't good enough for him? :rofl: 

DA, Fear Aggression and redirected aggression are very different things. I have one dog who is DA. She never makes a sound when she attacks a strange dog. She also has redirected aggression whenever someone gets to rowdy, she turns on the nearest dog. Then I have Jax, who has fear aggression and has never once shown any sign of redirected aggression.

The bottom line, at least for me (and Jamie I think), is that this dog needs to be thoroughly tested to try to determine what kind of aggression this is. And it's entirely possible that once pulled from the shelter that she'll never show a sign of dog aggression again. I pulled one labeled DA and he was a 110 lb teddy bear. It was all about the specific situation.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Jamie - Wasn't that the same foster that decided he wasn't going to eat at all and left his food because it wasn't good enough for him? :rofl:


That would be funny but it was the one before him. I still have Kip, just waiting for his new Mom to get back from vacation and it's on to the next one that is unless I try to steal Luka from Jean.

But I agree with everything you said. This dog needs to be evaluated by someone experienced to determine exactly what is going on with her and how to deal with it.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

gsdraven said:


> But I agree with everything you said. This dog needs to be evaluated by someone experienced to determine exactly what is going on with her and how to deal with it.


That's why I posted her here, hoping someone from PA might be able to check her out. Fear that the way the shelter is labling her, she will not stand much of a chance.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is there anyone near Johnstown that could talk to the shelter and do an eval on this girl?


----------



## Esmiralda33 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm close enough to go and do an eval, but this shelter is very difficult to work with. Years ago I attempted to adopt a dog from them (I'm a few miles over the county line) even offering to prepay for a neuter and not pick up the dog until after the procedure, they still wouldn't even let me fill out an app. I am not aware of them budging on the no rescue policy, and have been fostering for an all breed rescue in the area for the last 5 years. 
HOWEVER, if there is any potential adopters in the approved area or if any GSD rescue can convince them to "see the light" I'd be happy to eval and assist with transport.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Esmiralda33 said:


> I'm close enough to go and do an eval, but this shelter is very difficult to work with. Years ago I attempted to adopt a dog from them (I'm a few miles over the county line) even offering to prepay for a neuter and not pick up the dog until after the procedure, they still wouldn't even let me fill out an app. I am not aware of them budging on the no rescue policy, and have been fostering for an all breed rescue in the area for the last 5 years.
> HOWEVER, if there is any potential adopters in the approved area or if any GSD rescue can convince them to "see the light" I'd be happy to eval and assist with transport.


Please anyone ? Esmiralda33 has offered ? I agree, this shelter you can tell is a difficult one, but PLEASE don't let that stop you ! I could tell as soon as I called, she said, do you live in (them 2 counties) & I said, no. You could tell she was pushing that b/c of spay law. This dog is NOT spayed ! Also, when asking about rescue friendly, she said, they used to be, but board members stopped or something due to bad issues or something, she wasn't sure. Just said, don't work with them.  Ways around that.......... 

This girl needs help & to land in the RIGHT hands so NOT to be returned to the shelter !


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help:


----------

